# Can you install mac os on a pc legally and easily?



## jonworld (Apr 29, 2007)

Is it possible to install mac os on a pc legally and easily?


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

Look HERE


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Easily - yes, legally - absolutely not.

You'll get no help in these forums for that.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Easily - yes, legally - absolutely not.

You'll get no help in these forums for that.


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

Headrush said:


> Easily - yes, legally - absolutely not.
> 
> You'll get no help in these forums for that.


Hey!! You're repeating yourself too!!  Seems to be a common ailment these days....I already gave him the link that talked about it being illegal, since someone else had asked basically the same question around the same time.


----------

